# Scottish words from the French..



## Capt Lightning (Oct 3, 2021)

Back as far as 1295, the Kingdoms of Scotland and France formed what came to be known as the 'Auld Alliance' - a diplomatic and military agreement aimed at keeping the English in check.  As well as access to French wine, a number of French words entered the language and the motto of Aberdeen city is "Bon Accord"  - French for "Good Agreement"....

However along with these, is an intriguing slang term - "Gardyloo".   This dates back to the times when cities such as Glasgow, had areas of overcrowded housing with poor or no sanitary facilities.   Rather than emptying waste water,urine etc.. down a communal drain, it was simply easier to throw it out the window - especially from upper storeys.    In order to alert any passers by of this, It was usual to shout "Gardyloo".  Thus derives from the French "gardez l'eau" - beware of the water! (the exact French term is unclear)  and was in use until the mid 1900's when housing conditions were inproved.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Gardyloo


Interesting, I am familiar with the French version but had no idea it was also used in Scotland!

Never been to Scotland, but I always wanted to go.  I grew up on Scotland street in Dunedin (Florida), about as close as I've gotten...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Back as far as 1295, the Kingdoms of Scotland and France formed what came to be known as the 'Auld Alliance' - a diplomatic and military agreement aimed at keeping the English in check.  As well as access to French wine, a number of French words entered the language and the motto of Aberdeen city is "Bon Accord"  - French for "Good Agreement"....
> 
> However along with these, is an intriguing slang term - "Gardyloo".   This dates back to the times when cities such as Glasgow, had areas of overcrowded housing with poor or no sanitary facilities.   Rather than emptying waste water,urine etc.. down a communal drain, it was simply easier to throw it out the window - especially from upper storeys.    In order to alert any passers by of this, It was usual to shout "Gardyloo".  Thus derives from the French "gardez l'eau" - beware of the water! (the exact French term is unclear)  and was in use until the mid 1900's when housing conditions were inproved.


How interesting!


----------



## Shero (Oct 3, 2021)

I am sure you know this one Capt :
Ashet pie the Scottish name for a steak pie comes from the French assiette meaning plate


----------

